
Google News app is using gigabytes of background data without users’ knowledge - kerng
https://www.theverge.com/2018/10/22/18011028/google-news-app-bug-background-data-overage-charge
======
verrecken
Does someone has more technical details? I wonder how this could happen. No
app on my android phone can run in background the whole night while my phone
is locked. Is Google News installed as system app on some phones?

~~~
kop316
If I recall correctly, in their Nexus phones they do.

